# Asiago Cheese Dip



## BakersDozen (May 19, 2005)

Asiago Cheese Dip  

4 T. sun-dried tomatoes, reconstituted in hot water 
1 C. mayonnaise 
1 C. sour cream 
1/2 C. shredded asiago cheese + 3 T. for garnish 
1/4 C. chopped green onions 
1/4 C. canned mushrooms chopped and drained 

Squeeze out all water from the tomatoes, then julienne cut into fine strips. 

Combine mayonnaise, sour cream, asiago cheese, green onions. Blend in food processor. Add tomatoes and mushrooms. Spread into a small casserole dish. Top with remaining asiago cheese. 

Bake at 400°F. for 20 -25 minutes. Mixture should be bubbly and golden brown. 

Serve with crackers.


----------



## designerobsessed (May 19, 2005)

This sounds wonderful!!  Love asiago cheese!!


----------



## amber (May 20, 2005)

Yum!  Sounds really good.  I too love asiago cheese.  I suppose it's ok to use the sundried tomatoes packed in olive oil?


----------



## kitchenelf (May 20, 2005)

I copied this for the Appetizer section also - too good to miss!


----------



## BakersDozen (May 20, 2005)

I used the sun-dried tomatoes in oil...just drain well or blot with paper towels.


----------

